# Fry getting sucked up in aquaclear canister



## tmwhite (Jul 13, 2004)

Please see previous thread for details in breeding "its a boy, and a girl, and more boys"

short story is, 2nd batch of fry (that i know of) that has been nearly obliterated by being sucked up into the aquaclear canister filter. i managed to save a few of them from the sponges in the canister, but i have just spent the past 4 hours dealing with this situation, and am assuming some of you pros out there must have some tips to share. netting or pantyhose over the intake perhaps? also, do i need to remove the fry or will they be ok in the parent tank? this sucks.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

You really should be using a sponge filter instead...and I would definitely place them in a separate tank...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not a breeder but most people remove the fry to another tank and use a sponge filter...this is a filter that causes a really weak current but provides great bio-filtration and airation. I believe the parents will eat the fry if left in the parent tank. 
As far as keeping the little guys from being sucked into the filter....I would place a sponge over the intake. This will displace the suction...if you just use something like a hose they will still get stuck to the intake. By using a large sponge it will negate the effect of the suction on the intake.


----------



## tmwhite (Jul 13, 2004)

unfortunately stores in my area no longer carry sponge filters, however i will continue searching for them possibly in farther cities. i do not think that a sponge filter would ever be practical for the 125gallon, and i really don't know how to properly remove eggs before they hatch in the parent tank. (scoop with a net??)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just order one online...they are like 5 bucks.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> You really should be using a sponge filter instead...and I would definitely place them in a separate tank...
> [snapback]981356[/snapback]​










Agreed.

If you keep the fry in the tank with the parents, they will likely get eaten. If you use powerfilters, they will get sucked up.

You may want to invest in a 10 gallon tank with a sponge filter, it will save you some fry.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

to remove eggs, of young fry, you can siphon them in to the other tank


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

to remove eggs, of young fry, you can siphon them in to the other tank


----------



## tmwhite (Jul 13, 2004)

so to siphon without everything ending up in the sink, i assume i stick a hose into the tank and create suction (by mouth?) and stick other end into 20gal? don't want to be sucking up any fish poop.


----------



## tmwhite (Jul 13, 2004)

also, would siphoning damage the eggs by breaking them out of their protective layer? does mechanical scooping with a net or something work? (not that that would be gentle i guess)


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

This might sound like common sense, but buy a brand new sponge. Don't use anything that was been around any chemicals.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

you dont need to suck deep into the gravel and get sh*t. just aggitate(sp) the nest alittle, and you'll get plenty. Uaeing a fry tank will be easiest.

keep us posted


----------

